# ,  / > Yaesu >  Vertex VX-231-EG6B-5

## Noob

!   ..
       ,      ..
      ,     ...
       1 ,    2      .. 
    ""  1     ...

  ,       .. - ?
  ,   ,      ?
               ?

     , ,   .
      ,  - ..

----------

Noob

----------


## Noob

> ,    -.      ,    .


  -  .. :\
     2   ..   ,   ..
1.          , .. ..
            .  ?  -     ?
2.         ?      ?
3.           99 ver. 2.02   "   "..       ,   3.       (    ),   " "    ..         ?
4.   :      ,?    : !

----------

